# when does a puppy have its 1st season???



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

I noticed a bit of blood on Mayas bed this morning and panicked lol.

I checked her all over and its coming from her lady bits  shes only 8 months old is it usual for a puppy to have a season this young, or is it just a bit of spotting not a real season. sorry if I'm being thick always had male dogs never had a female pup b4!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

they usualy have their 1st season around 6 months (eek, typed weeks then!)
depending on breed, minie had hers around 7


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes thats about normal for a first season  Sometimes it can be a month or two earlier in smaller breeds, and a month or two later in larger breeds, but mostly, 8 months is average


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks.......shes a little later than that as shes nearly 8 months so I guess its quite normal then


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes all very normal,
They reckon any time from six months onwards,Meg was 10 months when she had her first season.Remember to keep her away from all males for at least a month.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Remember to keep her away from all males for at least a month.


that is gonna be a nitemare  but she will not be allowed outta my sight!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

my dogs was about the 8 month mark and their bull terriers...altho one of my mums staffys didnt have her first season untill 18 months


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi storm had hers around 8 months but lightning didnt have hers til she was nearly 13 months!!!!!!

there are some products you can get from pet shops to help, bitch spray, bitch pants - but you will still need to keep a close eye on her and not rely totally on the products.

have a happy few weeks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

drawn-to-animals said:


> hi storm had hers around 8 months but lightning didnt have hers til she was nearly 13 months!!!!!!
> 
> there are some products you can get from pet shops to help, bitch spray, bitch pants - but you will still need to keep a close eye on her and not rely totally on the products.
> 
> have a happy few weeks!!!!!!!!!!


mines just near the end of her season now ( thank god ) she loses loads, shes so unhappy on season  so shes gonna be spayed in a few months now, so is the other one once shes had this season wich is due anytime 
next up is my boy...hes dangly bits make me feel ill.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

I didnt realise they had it so young. poor thing will hate not being allowed to play with her fav boy pal (Pug/Jack Russell x) down the road but he fanices her too much lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Paula C said:


> I didnt realise they had it so young. poor thing will hate not being allowed to play with her fav boy pal (Pug/Jack Russell x) down the road but he fanices her too much lol


lmao oh gawd...best keep her well away or he will fancy her alot more once she starts her season lol.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lmao oh gawd...best keep her well away or he will fancy her alot more once she starts her season lol.


lol u shud have seen em the other day disappeared off across the farm into the sunset together only she came back when I called her I reckon he would of kept going!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

my girl was about 8 months old with her first season and it wasn't to bad, but her second one well she was a nightmare.
she was a full on floosey!! humping my o/h the other dogs in fact anything male would do. she even squoze herself through some ranch fencing to try and get her wicked way


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Rhe youngest any of mine have had a season is 6 months and the oldest was skye my newfoundland,she was 23 months when she had her first one


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

My 2 girls were 6 months old when they had their first season, now they have them at the same time.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

crystal and freya were a year and tess was 18 months (she's rescued and was severly underweight)


----------

